# صلوات جميلة جداااااااااا



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

(صلاة عند الاستيقاظ من النوم ) 

حينما  يستيقظ المسيحي صباحا فليرسم الصليب على وجهه ويقول : 

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين .

أيها الرب الذي لا ينام , أيقظني من نوم الخطيئة لأسبحك  .

أيها الحي الذي لايموت أقمني من سنة الموت , لأشكر  رأفتك , وأهلني لأسبحك وأباركك مع مسبحيك الأبرار .

أيها الأب ولأبن والروح القدس تعظمت الى الابد امين  *******





( صلاة الصبح ) الاب انطون  التكريتي 


بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله  الواحد امين *

امنحنا ربنا في هذا النهار رفاقاً صالحين  , واخبار السلام , وافكاراً نقية , واعمالاً مرضية خالية من الامور العالمية  .

وأعطنا عفة في افكارنا , وقداسة في شفاهنا , وعدلاً  في احكامنا .

وهب لنا ربنا جسماً صحيحاً , وخبزاً  كافياً , وعقلاً نيراً , وفهماً ثاقباً , ونجنا من الأهواء الرديئة ومن الشرير وكل  ّ ظالم ومارد .

وقدسنا بحبك وخشيتك قولاً وفعلاً لكي  نصير بني النور آمين *****
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

*آمين


شكرا للصلاه الرائعه والمجهود*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين
> 
> 
> شكرا للصلاه الرائعه والمجهود*​


*امين*
*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (11 يونيو 2010)

( صلاة الصبح ) الاب انطون التكريتي 



> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين *
> 
> امنحنا ربنا في هذا النهار رفاقاً صالحين , واخبار السلام , وافكاراً نقية , واعمالاً مرضية خالية من الامور العالمية .
> 
> ...



فعلا صلاة الصبح هذه روعـــة أرددها يوميا ومنذ سنوات
شكراااااااا ليـــك روكــا الــرب يباركــــك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يونيو 2010)

صلاوات طيبة 
شكرا لك

ربنا يرعاك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> ( صلاة الصبح ) الاب انطون التكريتي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*امين*

*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> صلاوات طيبة
> شكرا لك
> 
> ربنا يرعاك​


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين والرب يبارك حياتك اختي...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين والرب يبارك حياتك اختي...*


*امين*
*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------

